# Which clock face do you like better?



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

My wife and I got into a bit of a "discussion" about which clock face looked better in my last clock model, and I'd like to get your opinions as to which one you prefer. You can see a nice clear, large pic, here.

The hand tooled one is chased copper -essentially, embossed. The numbers, ring and inner details are pushed out from behind; the numbers were painted gloss black. The background was hammered and annealed, giving it a patina.

The decal one is simply shiny copper, lightly hammered, with a water slide decal rendering the graphical elements.

I won't tell you which one I liked, so as not to sway opinion.

So, which one you like better, the hand tooled, or decal?


----------



## Trikzter (Jun 26, 2009)

Hand tooled looks better especially if making to sell them


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Hand tooled


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Hand tooled..without a doubt. And, I think that's the one you like because it's the one you gave the best description of…lol


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

I too would go with the hand tooled because the rest of the clock was hand tooled. Now if you say the leaves are decals then decal for the clock face.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hand tooled also


----------



## ROY53 (Sep 12, 2009)

I kind of like the decal, looks a little cleaner. Besides someone needs to be different


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the hand tooled one better, it has more depth and looks more rustic!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I really need to know which one she liked, because the Mrs. is always right about these things. 

But if you insist, I like the hand tooled.


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Hand Tooled.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Honestly , neither face goes with this Asian styled clock , but if I had to chose , it would be the decal style in keeping with the crisp lines of your clock . To me it looks like a brand new car with rusty rims on it. I really like your design and the faces , just not together.
Just my honest opinion , so don't shoot me , please : ) LOL


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the texture and detail of the hammered face, but I agree that the modern asian/arts & crafts style of the clock don't match the art deco style of the stylised face numbers. If you can simplify the numbers in a hammered face that matches the style you created in the clock it would look more coordinated. It is on it's way to a very stunning piece.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I got a red x


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

hand tooled, but if momma is not happy, nobody will be happy)


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 28, 2009)

If I was judging just the faces I'd go with hand tooled but as it is I'd have to say the decal. I'd love to see a clock designed for the hand tooled face though.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm not sure where a few of you guys are getting the impression it's an asian-style clock. I suppose if the corners of the crown upswept above the top, then maybe. Just not seeing it myself, LOL.

Well, it seems that the consensus shoots for - the tooled face! That's the one *I* liked too! My wife thought it looked like a 3rd grader did it (ouch!). She thinks the face ought to be clean looking since it's the focal point of the clock. My view is, I don't think it should look absolutely perfect - else it looks like it is manufactured. If I had done an absolutely perfect job on the face - which I'm not sure anything but a master at chasing and repousse could pull off - then I think it would look stamped - again, a manufactured look.

Oh, to take the cake, I showed my sister-in-law, who is getting the clock, the same photo, so she could pick which one she liked better, and she liked the tooled one as well!

One side note; the have the Roycroft Campus which is a school for learning things like coppersmithing and other old world trades, which I would like to take. I think I might then be able to take the tooled clock face up a notch - to a level even my wife might like!!


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

As a clock builder and having sampled the public tastes for handmade clocks at arts festivals, the tooled face is the clear crowd pleaser. Is it too late to swap the sisters?


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I like the hand tooled.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I vote for the hand tooled one.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Hand tooled for me too. Its very authentic looking and not so store bought. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

if judged on the face only I say the handtooled win

Dennis


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

You have no choice now Hand tooled lol


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Well I am going against the grain here but I like the crisp look of the decal one myself. I also believe that the numbers are fitting to the clock style. Too each their own.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

IMHO - Decal the hand tools looks to busy to me.
But they are both nice. SWMBO is always right. *;-)*


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I have to agree with your wife (us ladies have to stick together). I like the look of the decal. To me the crisp lines fit better with the style of the clock.
MrsN


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

What is your intended "style" of your clock frame if not Asian ? 
At first glance , that is how it struck me and I guess it still does. I agree with you that if it had upswept corners on the top it would look even more Asian influenced.

Sorry for my Confucius…..I mean confusion : )

Do you have any more photos from different angles to share with us ?


----------

